# USB-Ladegerät vom Handy und i-Blue 747A+

## l3u

Ich hab mir vor Kurzem einen i-Blue 747A+ (GPS-Logger) zugelegt. Der wird über einen USB-Anschluß geladen, ein extra Ladegerät für Netzspannung war aber nicht dabei, nur eines fürs Auto. Das hat (wie alle USB-Ladegeräte?) 5 V und liefert 500 mA. Jetzt frag ich mich, ob ich das Ding mit meinem Handyladegerät aufladen kann, das auch einen USB-Anschluß hat. Allerdings stehen da 1200 mA drauf (die 5 V sind die selben).

Kann da was kaputtgehen? Oder ist das egal?

----------

## Josef.95

 *l3u wrote:*   

> Ich hab mir vor Kurzem einen i-Blue 747A+ (GPS-Logger) zugelegt. Der wird über einen USB-Anschluß geladen, ein extra Ladegerät für Netzspannung war aber nicht dabei, nur eines fürs Auto. Das hat (wie alle USB-Ladegeräte?) 5 V und liefert 500 mA. Jetzt frag ich mich, ob ich das Ding mit meinem Handyladegerät aufladen kann, das auch einen USB-Anschluß hat. Allerdings stehen da 1200 mA drauf (die 5 V sind die selben).
> 
> Kann da was kaputtgehen? Oder ist das egal?

 

Hi

Das sollte in diesem Fall problemlos funktionieren, die höhere elektrische Stromstärke (1200 mA) ist hier eher "gut" statt schädlich... (sprich du hast eine Leistungsreserve)

Stell dir vor du hast ein Netzgerät welches zwei USB Ports mit jeweils 500 mA versorgen soll, dann muss das Netzgerät mindestens

1000 mA leisten, bei drei Ports 1500 usw

................................................................................................................................................

Doch generell sollte man beim verwenden von fremden Netzteilen höllisch aufpassen!

Es gibt da viele Unterschiede, wie zb Wechselstrom Gleichstrom pulsierender Gleichstrom,

unterschiedliche Polung an Steckern usw

also bei Unsicherheit sollte man es lieber lassen ein fremdes Netzteil zu verwenden!

----------

## Max Steel

Wie Josef schon sagte. Die angegebene Stromstärke bedeutet nur das das Netzteil diesen Strom bei der Spannung liefern kann.

Also die Spannung 5V sind fest und je nach Last (Dein zu ladendes Gerät) wird der oder der Strom gezogen (I=U/R I=Strom in Ampere (A) U=Spannung in Volt(a) (V) R=Widerstand in Ohm (Ω)) Der zusätzliche maximale Strom ist als Puffer zu betrachten (Du könntest noch ein 2. Gerät anschließen).

----------

## l3u

Hab ich mir schon fast gedacht, ich wollt nur mal in die Runde fragen, bevor ich frage, wo's einen Ersatzakku für das Teil gibt ;-) Danke für die Auskunft!

 *Quote:*   

> Doch generell sollte man beim verwenden von fremden Netzteilen höllisch aufpassen! Es gibt da viele Unterschiede, wie zb Wechselstrom Gleichstrom pulsierender Gleichstrom, unterschiedliche Polung an Steckern usw 

 

An sich sollte doch aber das Handynetzteil „besser“ sein, als das für einen schöden GPS-Empfänger, oder? Also umgekehrt würd ich's vielleicht nicht riskieren … und die Polung dürfte doch wegen dem USB-Anschluß standardisiert sein, oder?

----------

## Max Steel

Die Polung sollte Standardisiert sein. Allerdings solltest du in sofern auspassen. Wenn du auf dem Netzteil bei der Angabe der Spannung ein Zeichen siehst das nach "=" aussieht (Der untere Strich kann man unterbrochen sein, oder fehlen) dann ist es Gleichstrom. Wenn die Wellenlinie "~" dasteht ist es Wechselstrom.

USB sollte standardisiert bei +5V = sein.

----------

## l3u

Ist 5 V DC, also Gleichstrom.

----------

